
Ask HN: Can you recommend an immigration lawyer? - otto_ortega
I&#x27;m trying to figure out my chances of obtaining an employment based green card.<p>I’m 27 years old, I have a bachelor’s degree in computer science and a master’s degree in informatics applied to computer networks, both awarded by an university in Central America.<p>I have 5 years of experience working for US-based companies in remote positions.<p>I have been working for a company based on Seattle (King County area) since April 2017.<p>The job title that best fits what I currently do for my company is &quot;Computer Systems Engineers&quot; (OES&#x2F;SOC Code:15-1199), and the most that my employer could offer is a $70K - $90K wage.
======
tomdre
[http://www.wegreened.com/](http://www.wegreened.com/) I recently applied for
an EB2-NIW. I recommend this attorney. They're perfectionists in the
documentation preparation. Free CV evaluation and in some cases "approval or
refund" policy.

~~~
otto_ortega
I like the part about the Free CV evaluation, some lawyers charge $300 for a
20min call in which they will only tell you the same information you can get
online for free.

------
JSeymourATL
Contact the Lawyer Referral Service @ King County >
[https://www.kcba.org/lrs/index.aspx](https://www.kcba.org/lrs/index.aspx)

 _The Lawyer Referral Service at King County Bar is the only referral service
in the state of Washington that is certified by the American Bar Association_

~~~
otto_ortega
Thanks! I didn't know such thing existed.

------
Spoom
Try posting your scenario to
[http://visajourney.com/](http://visajourney.com/) . They mostly focus on
family class immigration, but you'll probably get more targeted replies there.

~~~
otto_ortega
Thank you, I will give it a try!

------
pjohri
Your company can apply for an h1, if you get selected in the lottery - you can
get an h1, move to the usa and your company can then apply for an employment
based green card. Depending on country of origin - wait times differ.

Murthy Law Firm is good.

------
mansigandhi
Roman Lee in SF is quite brilliant. He's helped me, my cousin, and my brother
with all our immigration questions and decisions.

rjlee@usvisaatty.com

~~~
otto_ortega
Thanks, I will contact him and see if I can set up a consultation call.

------
rahimnathwani
Have you considered an L1 visa, which allows you to apply for a green card
later?

[http://www.immihelp.com/l1-visa/](http://www.immihelp.com/l1-visa/)

~~~
otto_ortega
Hello,

Thanks for your reply, although it seems than an L VISA is somewhat easier to
get, that will require my current employer to set up a branch of the company
on my country of residence and to hire more people, and that's an scenario we
will like to avoid, as the goals is to get me into the USA, if we were to hire
more people in here, once I'm gone we will need someone to manage them.

------
meric
I think if you're willing to go, Australia would let you stay pretty easy.

~~~
otto_ortega
I have heard that the immigration process for Australia and Canada is easier,
but the problem is that I don't have a prospective employer on any of those
countries.

My current employer is based on the USA.

